# Polishing Booth - Any Such Thing?



## machineage (25 Jan 2013)

Hi all 

I do a lot of polishing of Aluminium castings with a floor standing buffer. However the mess it makes is ridiculous! I wear a respirator & goggles to protect myself - but my workshop ends up covered in thick black fallout!

I had thought of attaching some king of dust extraction to the buffer shrouds - but I don't think this would catch the particles which are flung far & wide by the wheels.

So I wondered if anyone has ever constructed some kind of small booth / enclosure with dust extraction? It would need to be small as I am space restricted.

I have thought of all kinds - even a toilet type tent?!

Anyway - just wondered if anyone had a similar problem and what they have tried?

Thanks!


----------



## M P Hales (25 Jan 2013)

Build a curtained area that can be closed when needed or opened to return space when not in use.

Extraction can be fitted to vent outside if possible which would then double as ventilation for other tasks

Hope this helps

M


----------



## Spindle (26 Jan 2013)

Hi

Could you base the design on a (sand) blasting cabinet?

Regards Mick


----------



## marcros (26 Jan 2013)

or old lab fume cupboard?


----------



## Tinbasher (26 Jan 2013)

A possible problem with an enclosed cabinet would be cleaning any windows as the residue can be greasy.


----------



## SammyQ (26 Jan 2013)

Aluminium dust is toxic!! Any buffing with a very aggressive medium runs the risk of generating enough fine dust to warrant extreme caution, an extractor and a good filter.

Sam


----------



## CHJ (26 Jan 2013)

You mention not having a lot of space, unfortunately I think any effective entrapment of the debris is going to need substantial real estate and air flow entrapment akin to a good paint spray booth with the attendant separation filters.

Are you doing this in a "hobby situation" , are other people currently exposed to the debris or could be from any extracted air stream ?


----------



## Spindle (26 Jan 2013)

Hi

If you use the blasting cabinet model I suggested there is no need for extraction / filtration, just collect the residue once settled inside the contained area, (cabinet). I imagine this could be done with a vacuum cleaner.

Regards Mick


----------



## Shrubby (27 Jan 2013)

Aluminium dust needs ATEX extraction or you'll end up like the two Apple factories in China 
Could you find a polishing company to do the work ? or do it outside and wash down afterwards
Matt


----------



## thething84 (28 Jan 2013)

where are work. we mainly deal with aluminium. (Aircraft industry) we are a extracted table for hand finishing and polishing attached to a huge waterfall style LEV.


----------



## machineage (11 Feb 2013)

I would say I polish for around 8 hours / month at the most. I do use a good respirator for my well being. 
I use 10" x 1/2" mops that spin at 2000rpm. The compound / dust gets thrown far and wide - I doubt any kind of near-field suction would catch everything. Hence I thought of some kind of enclosed space with extraction. Would a dust extractor be suitable - the kind with a top filter cartridge / bag & lower catchment bag?


----------

